# No More Foolish Me???!!!!!!!



## MisaMayah (Jan 26, 2008)

Am I late or what?!!

How did I not even notice it's not on the MAC website any longer. I love this blush & need a replacement for it =(

I have Style blush from MAC from it doesn't compare, it's much more lighter & frostier..

Please help!
TIA
x


----------



## neotrad (Jan 26, 2008)

It's been discontinued since last year, I think.
I'm like you, I'm sooooo sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and was wondering how come no one else was talking about it at all when it disappeared from the site. 

Have you seen or tried the powder blush called "Apricot Totty" by POUT? 
It looks similar to Foolish Me, but when it's applied it's a little lighter, but if you have tanned skin, I imagine it would look pretty on you.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_It's been discontinued since last year, I think.
I'm like you, I'm sooooo sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and was wondering how come no one else was talking about it at all when it disappeared from the site. 

Have you seen or tried the powder blush called "Apricot Totty" by POUT? 
It looks similar to Foolish Me, but when it's applied it's a little lighter, but if you have tanned skin, I imagine it would look pretty on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh i'll have to check that out. have you tried it?? I've only bought lipglosses and brushes from pout. Thanks!


----------



## neotrad (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_oooh i'll have to check that out. have you tried it?? I've only bought lipglosses and brushes from pout. Thanks!_

 

Yup, I have it. It's very intense looking on me since I have pale skin(MAC NC15 or lighter).  If you go to makeupalley.com and do a picture search for it, there are some pictures of it there


----------



## frocher (Jan 27, 2008)

.........


----------



## neotrad (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Hasn't Pout discontinued their makeup line?  Was that just in the US?_

 
It looks like they've been discontinued...I just went to their official site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks.


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes there is no more pout!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 27, 2008)

wow I didn't know that! I never thought their line ever did that well although their packaging was gorgeous.  I used to get my lashes done there, lucky ive learned to do it myself!! Shame


----------



## frocher (Jan 28, 2008)

Their blushes were awesome, great colors and they went on so smoothly.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 28, 2008)

No dupes...or similar colours anyone know of???


----------



## neotrad (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_No dupes...or similar colours anyone know of???_

 
I'd like to know them if there are any that are similar(or almost the same with) to Foolish Me.  

Foolish Me is like tropical (neon-kinda) orange, in case if anyone has never seen it. 

Oh and I'm wondering if Hipness blush from Fafi collection ever looks similar to it...


----------



## frocher (Jan 30, 2008)

.......


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 30, 2008)

I got Gina the other day - its matte n more apricot/soft coral so not like Foolish Me unfortunately (neither is Gilda), though a nice colour in its own right!. 

Hipness doesn't look frosty in the pics..I am planning on getting it still =) looks fab. 

The search goes on!!


----------

